# RFD-TV



## 77Herford (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm a fan of this TV channel.  I learned that either North or South Carolina has Agriculture classes in middle school.  I wish our schools would of had that option.  Its odd being in such a large Ag state that we didn't have one.

I've learned alot from this great farm channel.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 21, 2012)

I love RFD-TV. Unfortunately (for me) any animal-related shows are primarily made for cattle producers, but it's still fun to watch. Our state doesn't have Ag classes in middle school; just in high school. Apparently a couple years ago, taking an Ag class in Maryland was a graduation requirement. Not anymore. I wish it was.


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 21, 2012)

We had no options for an Ag class.  I think many kids would try it but alas no classes and more cut backs.  They are heavy on Cattle and Horses but you can't really blame them.  I like their Old Tractor shows and the many east coast and southern state magazine shows.  Sometimes I've caught Sheep herding trials on in the EARLY morning hours sponsored by Horse and Country an English channel.


----------

